# Problèmes de fonction dans Numbers



## Hermanjean57 (21 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,
Quelle fonction taper dans une cellule si je veux calculer une somme de chiffres MAIS avec certaines cellules qui contiennent des Lettres?(Numbers refusent cette possibilité )
Je m'explique: je suis prof et dans mon cahier de cotes, parfois un éleve est Absent(donc A dans mon cahier, donc NON coté , mais aussi E si il est excusé , donc aussi NON coté.
Attention si il a "oublié sa tenue de sport(par exemple T) la somme doit tenir compte de ce ZÉRO.
Suis je assez clair?
Hermanjean57


----------



## Hermanjean57 (21 Juin 2012)

Oup's en cherchant un peu par moi même , j'ai,fini par trouver.
Tout bêtement paramétrer les cellules de la même manière.(contenus chiffres, centres, etc )(si un chiffre dans une cellule n'est pas centre ...ça coince aussi!)
J'ai essayé avec un fichier basique. Et ça maaaaaarche!
Hermanjean57


----------

